
Company offers “De-Location Package” for remote workers - bougiefever
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/29/tech-start-up-work-from-hawaii-get-paid-to-move.html
======
tdburn
I love that we can experiment more with work and each company/employee can
choose what works best for them.

